# Zerkarien im Schwimmteich



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
allmählich bin ich ziemlich verzweifelt, da niemand mir zuverlässige Angaben über das Verhalten, die Bekämpfung etc. von Zerkarien gegeben hat. Ich habe das gesamte Internet abgesucht und an verschiedene "Fachleute" geschrieben. Die Angaben sind völlig widersprüchlich.

Unser Problem: Wir haben seit vier Jahren einen Schwimmteich. Vor zwei Wochen bin ich erstmalig von Zerkarien befallen worden. Das möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben. Es gibt Berichte, daß eine Familie trotz Reinigung, Entfernen von __ Schnecken und Neueinlassen von Wasser immer wieder jahrelang Zerkarien im Schwimmteich hatte. Dann gibt es Berichte, daß Zerkarien nur bei Temperaturen über 23 - 25C° ausschwärmen und dann auch nur für kurze Zeit. Dann habe ich wiederum gelesen, daß Zerkarien bei 20C° 48 bis 60 Stunden überleben. Und dann habe ich noch gelesen, daß die Eier 5 bis 30 Jahre (!!!?) lang  überleben. Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagte mir eigentlich, daß wenn nicht wieder __ Enten kommen, die den Kreislauf schließen, die Plage im nächsten Jahr ausgestanden sein müßte.

Die guten Ratschläge im Internet, sich mit Niclosamid-Creme o.ä. einzuschmieren vor dem Schwimmen, gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. 

Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe. 

Mit sehr freundlichem Gruß und Dank

Irmel Genter


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo Irmel,

ohne das ich mich näher mit diesen Tierchen beschäfftigt habe, hier ein paar Gedanken von mir dazu.

Wenn die Eier tatsächlich mehrere Jahre überstehen, dann hilft es auch nicht, wenn die __ Enten das nächste Jahr nicht wieder auftauchen.
Bei den verschiedensten Organismen auf unserem Planeten (Nematoden, Pilze usw.) gibt es widerstandsfähig Überdauerungsformen, die locker mehrere Jahre überstehen. Selbst Pflanzensamen (bestimmte Ampfersorten) können bis zu 70 Jahre! keimfähig bleiben.

Wenn es diese langlebigen Eier gibt, hilft Warten wahrscheinlich nicht.
Gibt es gar kein Mittel, das Abhilfe schaffen würde?
Bei der Seerosenkopffäule (Pilzkrankheit) gibt es ja leider auch nix... ein befallener Teich wird auf lange Sicht ohne Seerose bleiben.

Was das für Deinen Schwimmteich bedeuten würde möchte ich lieber nicht erwähnen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo Annett,

Du hast mir durch Deine Gedanken schon sehr geholfen. Ich habe alle meine Stapel, Hefte und Bücher noch einmal durchgesehen und entdeckt, daß wortwörtlich die "Eiproduktion" 5 bis 30 Jahre beträgt. Bei Google habe ich dann gefunden, daß Stockenten 30 Jahre alt werden können. So habe ich wieder den Hoffnungsschimmer, daß der Kreislauf Ente - Schnecke - Zerkarien irgendwann durchbrochen sein wird. 

Alle Maßnahmen zur Bekämpfung der __ Schnecken sind für uns ausgeschlossen:
1. Kalkung macht alles Leben kaputt.
2. Molluskizide machen auch ökologisch alles kaputt. 
3. Ablassen des Wassers und Absammeln der Schnecken ist für uns auch nicht durchführbar. Der Teich ist als Bio-Schwimmteich angelegt und mit __ Schilf-Klärzone, Bach, Absatzbecken, Flachwasser- und Schwimmbereich so an die 250 (?)qm groß. Wir müßten dann alles rausreißen - bis auf die blanke Folie - und den Teich neu anlegen. Das wäre schon allein aus dem Grund eine Katastrophe, da das System - bis auf die Zerkarien - wunderbar funktioniert - mit Molchen, Fröschen, Egeln, __ Libellen, __ Wanzen, Fledermäusen und allem, was ein Biotop in so kurzer Zeit (vier Jahre) besiedeln kann. Und einer klaren Sicht bis auf den Grund in 2,50m Tiefe. 

Ich habe jetzt doch bei unserem Apotheker eine Anti-Schnecken-Creme bestellt. Ob ich mich damit in diesem Jahr noch einmal in unseren Teich traue, weiß ich noch nicht.

Ich danke Die erst einmal sehr für Deine Antwort und wäre für weitere Gedanken überaus dankbar.

Liebe Grüße

Irmel


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo Irmel,

nun war ich auch mal kurz googln.. immerhin wollen wir auch innerhalb der nächsten Jahre Schwimmteichbesitzer werden.  8) 
Das Thema läßt einem ja kurzzeitig die Haare zu Berge stehen.   
Ich habe unter anderem diese drei Links gefunden (Du bestimmt auch)
http://www.absolut-mecklenburg.de/root/portal/index.php?seite=465
http://www.univie.ac.at/systematische-zoologie/badederminfoblatt.html
http://www.salzburg.gv.at/themen/nuw/wassererangelegenheiten/gewaesserschutz/publist/cercarien.htm

Im ersten ist vor allem das hier für mich ganz interessant: 





> In den Gewässern Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns ist der Bestand an *natürlichen Feinden der  Schnecken, wie  Schleie, Karpfen und  Rotfeder* gut intakt. Normalerweise kann die Natur dieses Problem selbst bewältigen. In Monaten, in denen der Sommer aber besonders lange heiß ist, wie in diesem, vermehren sich die Zerkarien sehr schnell.
> 
> Trotzdem sollte dies keinem Angst einjagen. Lassen Sie sich das Badevergrügen nicht nehmen. Die Zerkarien und der von ihen verursachte Hautauschlag ist nicht gefährlich für den Menschen. *Trocknen Sie sich nach dem Bad einfach gründlich ab und Sie rubbeln die Saugwürmer wieder weg.*



und aus dem zweiten dies hier: 





> Prophylaxe:
> Der beste Schutz vor einer Zerkarien-Dermatitis besteht im Verzicht auf Baden in Gewässern mit "Vogelbilharzien"; die Vermeidung des Aufenthalts in (seichten) pflanzenbestandenen Uferbereichen sowie in Gewässern mit hoher Schneckendichte und Schwimmen in tieferen Gewässerbereichen senken das Infektionsrisiko erheblich. *Nach dem Verlassen des Wassers sollte die Badebekleidung abgelegt und der Körper mit einem Handtuch kräftig abgetrocknet werden.* Reichliche Anwendung von neutralen fettreichen Salben und Cremes (z. B. Vaseline) schützt zwar weitgehend die Haut vor dem Eindringen der Zerkarien, *allerdings kann das massenhafte Einbringen von Badecremes und -ölen das ökologische Gleichgewicht des Gewässers beträchtlich stören und ist daher nicht anzuraten!*



aus Link Nr.3


> Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Problematik der Saugwurmlarven mit dem Bestand der Wasserschnecken in den Gewässern zusammenhängt. Die Schnecken wiederum sind besonders dann stark vertreten, wenn sie keine natürlichen Fraßfeinde - schneckenfressende heimische Fische haben.
> 
> Deswegen ist man nun zum Schluss gekommen, dass *ein gewisser Mindestfischbestand aus Schleien, Karpfen und Rotfedern, kontrolliert von einigen Hechten, auch in den kleinen Badegewässern sinnvoll ist*. Bestandsregulierung kann durch gelegentliche Netzfischerei erfolgen. ...
> ALS TIP FÜR DIE BADEGÄSTE GILT:
> ...



Ich habe das (für mich) Wichtigste mal fett markiert.

Nun ist der Besatz eines Schwimmteiches mit Fischen nicht gerade der Traum... aber vielleicht kann man die ja nach "bewältigter Arbeit" abfischen und anderweitig unterbringen. Abfischen ist bei Eurer Teichgröße auch nicht mehr sooo einfach. Vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch vor dem Fischeinsatz mit Berufsanglern unterhalten, ob elektrisches Abfischen für Euren Teich durchführbar wäre. (Den Fischen passiert bei richtig Anwendung nichts)
Für mich wäre an Eurer Stelle fast alles ok, womit ich den Teich früher als in einigen Jahren/Jahrzehnten wieder ohne Angst nutzen kann. 
Natürlich sollte die reichhaltig Fauna und Flora möglichst wenig leiden!
Wenn Ihr den Teich nicht nutzen wolltet, wäre das alles kein Problem... aber so  

Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch eine Stelle des Teiches durch Wasserbewegung halbwegs schneckenfrei halten. Aber dann bitte wärend des Badens nur mit 12/24V im Wasser!

Das Allerwichtigste ist aber sicherlich jeden neuen Entenbesuch zu unterbinden. Die __ Enten werden wohl jahrelang Eier ausscheiden. 
Die Fragen, die sich mir dann noch stellen sind:
Wie lange brauchen die Eier bis alle Larven ausgeschlüpft sind? 
Wie lange überleben die Larven, wenn sie nicht in Schnecken gelangt sind?
Scheiden die Schnecken nach dem Befall ihr ganzes restliches Leben lang Zerkarien aus oder passiert das nur über wenige Wochen und danach ist für immer Ruhe? 

Dazu habe ich bisher leider noch nichts gefunden....

Ich drücke Euch jedenfalls ganz kräftig beide Daumen, dass Ihr bald wieder ganz entspannt schwimmen gehen könnt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo Annett,

ich danke Dir sehr für Deine Ideen! Wir hatten auch schon daran gedacht, Fische in den Teich zu setzen; aber die Sch... ist für die Wasserqualität nicht gerade zuträglich. 

Im Internet gibt es soviele widersprüchliche Aussagen zu Zerkarien. Z.B. morgens soll man nicht schwimmen, weil dann die Zerkarien ausschwärmen - ich habe aber immer nur abends gebadet. Ich bin, glaube ich, auch nicht wehleidig, aber Du solltest Dir mal (auch im Internet) die Beine von befallenen Personen ansehen. Es ist - wenn man sensibilisiert ist nach mehreren Malen - als ob Du die Beulenpest hast und es juckt wie der Teufel. 

Zufällig habe ich in meinem Lehrbuch über Tropenmedizin Informationen über Molluskizide gefunden. Das Mittel Niclosamid = Yomesan soll unschädlich gegenüber Menschen und Haustieren sein. Die erforderlichen Mengen in einen großen Teich zu kippen, macht Dich arm. Ich werde jetzt die entsprechende Creme, die unser Apotheker wohl herstellen wird, auftragen und immer zwei bis drei Tabletten in meinen Badeanzug stecken, und dann wollen wir mal sehen!

Zu Deinen Fragen  - soweit ich das richtig überblicke:

Es dauert etwa sieben Wochen, bis die Zerkarien aus den Eiern in den __ Schnecken sich entwickelt haben. Das paßt auch zu meinen Beobachtungen. Im April saß ein Entenpärchen auf unserem Teich. Im Juni wurde ich befallen. Die Larven überleben, wenn sie keinen Wirt (Ente) oder Fehlwirt (Mensch) nur wenige Tage, je nach Temperatur. Ich glaube, daß alle Zerkarien aus der Schnecke ausschwärmen und sie dann nicht mehr befallen ist. Dafür sprechen alle Mitteilungen, die ich gefunden habe, daß sich der Befall immer nur auf ein Jahr beschränkt- falls nicht wieder __ Enten einfliegen. Ich habe jetzt erst mal zwei Plastikenten auf unseren Teich gesetzt. Die Enten kommen aber erst im Frühjahr, wenn sie einen Brutplatz suchen und dann auch noch in der Frühe, wenn normale Menschen noch schlafen.

Ich habe an die Gesellschaft für naturnahe Badegewässer geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wahrscheinlich weiß niemand so richtig Bescheid, und niemand möchte den Boom der Schwimmteiche beschädigen. 

Ich würde es mir an Deiner Stelle gründlich überlegen, ob ich für sehr viel Geld einen Schwimmteich bauen lassen - mindestens abwarten, bis die Flora und Fauna dieser Teiche besser erforscht sind. Ich habe schon von Leuten gehört, die sich ihre Teiche haben wieder zuschütten oder in Swimmingpools haben umwandeln lassen (ich muß gestehen , daß ich an so etwas auch schon gedacht habe, obwohl - wie schon gesagt - unser Teich einen prachtvollen Eindruck macht).

Sobald ich etwas Neues weiß, melde ich mich wieder.

Liebe Grüße

Irmel


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

*Schwarzer Amur gegen Zerkarien*

Hallo Annett,

ich bin es noch einmal. Jetzt wird es doch Fische in unserem Schwimmteich geben. In einem früheren Beitrag vor etwa einem Jahr in diesem Forum fand ich, daß nur der "Schwarze Amur" mit Erfolg gegen Zerkarien in einem Badeteich eingesetzt wurde. Er vertilgt mit Vorliebe Süßwasserschnecken. Jetzt suche ich seit Stunden, wo ich diese Fische bekommen kann. Bis jetzt fand ich nur Anschriften in Österreich, wir wohnen aber bei Hamburg... 

Weißt Du oder weiß jemand, wo ich Schwarze Amure bekommen kann?

Für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße

Irmel


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Irmel,

ich weiß, Du klammerst Dich an jeden Strohhalm... 
Aber einen Besatz mit Karpfen sehe ich irgendwie mit gemischten Gefühlen, Du sicherlich auch.
http://www.aqua-farm.de/karpfen.html Hier evtl. mal nachfragen, ob die auch den gesuchten haben und lebend verkaufen! Sie sitzen allerdings bei Nürnberg. 
http://www.tierenzyklopaedie.de/news/010925bdw3.html 
Ansonsten mal mit dem lateinischen Namen "Mylopharyngodon piceus" googeln. (ich hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben)
Eben noch gefunden... wird nach den ersten Absätzen (ab 6.3) erst richtig interessant! http://www.diss.fu-berlin.de/2004/215/kap6.pdf

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was ich machen würde... Der Kommentar meines Verlobten zu Deiner Schilderung: 
"Wenn uns das später passiert, wird das ganz schnell ein Pool"    :? 
Das wäre allerdings auch jammerschade und für mich die letzte aller Lösungen.

Wenn sich der/die Karpfen aber ans Aufwühlen von Mulm machen und nebenher doch einige Pflänzchen verdrücken... könnte es zu anderen Problemen kommen. 
Ich denke mir, wenn die Wasserqualität ansonsten gut ist, sollte der Teich zumindest vorübergehend mit Fisch(en) klarkommen. 
Es gibt ja Schwimmteiche, die kommen sogar mit einer kleineren Besatzung Koi ganz gut zurecht. 
Stellt sich nur die Frage, wieviele Fische Du für Deinen Teich brauchst, woher Du sie beziehen kannst und wie Du sie anschließend wieder loswirst falls es zu Problemen kommt. 

Eine Vermehrung könnte möglicherweise bei uns ausgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

hallo irmel,

grundsätzlich helfen auch normale karpfen, schleien und koi.

diese fische verzehren jede schnecke die sich im teich befindet, wobei eine fischgröße von ca. 40cm schon sein sollte.
dies kann ich dir mit sicherheit sagen da in meinem 50m² teich keine einige schnecke zu finden ist, im bachlauf dagegen und in den pflanzenfilter bereichen unmengen, was aber von denen in den hauptteich kommt ist weg!!!

das problem ist aber ein ganz anderes - fische allgemein sind nur in der lage __ schnecken zu fressen die sich auch im einzugsbereich der fische aufhalten - sprich tiefwasser. 
die regenerationszonen aber mit flachwasser, sind die bevorzugte heimat der schnecken, in diesem bereich sind sie vor den fischen sicher. 
dementsprechend sind fische sehr wohl in der lage dein schneckenproblem zu mindern, aber nicht in der lage es zu eliminieren    

vielleicht wäre eine möglichkeit das problem bei den __ enten zu packen indem du einen "rheierschreck" installierst, das ist ein gerät welches über bewegungsmelder einen wasserstrahl aktiviert und somit in der theorie díe enten fernhalten sollte ????

insgesamt ein recht übles thema - war mir bisher völlig unbekannt, aber aufgrund deines problemes habe ich mich informativ auch einwenig eingelesen - wer weiß, morgen kann es mich selber trefffen    :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

ich hatte gestern abend schon geantwortet und mich herzlich für Eure Hilfe und Euer Engagement bedankt! Ich habe wohl den falschen Knopf gedrückt und die Mail ist verloren gegangen. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei der Hitze. Jetzt versuche ich es noch einmal.

Hallo Jürgen,

daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, daß die Fische nicht in die Regenerationszonen und in die Pflanzenfilter kommen und somit keinen 100%tigen Schutz darstellen. Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis! Die Sache mit dem Schwarzen Amur wird auch immer schwieriger, da der Herr Schubert von der Fischzucht sagte, daß man einen Karpfen nicht allein halten kann. Es seien Schwarmfische und wir müßten 6 bis 7 in unseren Teich setzten. Von der Größe her wäre der Amur wunderbar geeignet, 40-45 cm. Inzwischen hat mir auch Jorg Baumhauer von re-natur geantwortet und gemeint, mit Fischen im Schwimmteich würde ich "den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben". Nun muß ich noch mal abwägen.

Am besten ist, glaube ich, Deine Idee, "das Problem bei den __ Enten zu packen". Ich werde mich um so einen Bewegungsmelder kümmern. Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, daß Ralf Glenk ("Schwimmteich-Selbstbau") speziell einen gegen Enten entwickeln will.

Und ich werde versuchen herauszufinden, ob die Zerkarien inzwischen alle ausgeschwärmt und abgestorben sind. Wenn Licht und Wärme sie dazu veranlassen, müßte das zutreffen. Seit April war keine Ente mehr auf dem Teich. Bisher hat mir diese Frage aber niemand klar beantwortet.

Das ist wirklich ein ganz übles Thema.

Liebe Grüße

Irmel

Hallo Annett,

Du siehst, was ich Jürgen geschrieben habe. Ich danke Dir auch sehr für Deine vielen Hinweise. Ich habe auch schon nach Möglichkeiten gesucht, die Fische wieder loszuwerden, wenn sie sich vermehren. Vielleicht nimmt der Vater eines Freundes sie in seine Fischteiche.

Im Moment muß ich Deinem Verlobten zustimmen. Wenn es nicht so aufwendig und teuer wäre und ich mir noch nicht vorstellen kann, auf einen gechlorten Pool statt auf Seerosen, __ Schilf und einen plätschernden Bachlauf zu schauen, hätte ich wohl schon einen entsprechenden Auftrag gegeben.

Erst mal wirder liebe Grüße

Irmel


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte kurz meine neuen Informationen mitteilen. 

1. Eine mit Zerkarien infizierte Schnecke gibt ihr Leben lang Zerkarien ab.

2. Spitzschlammschnecken werden drei bis vier Jahre alt. 

Ich bin jetzt jeden Tag unterwegs, um die __ Schnecken abzusammeln. Das ist nicht gerade beglückend. 

Falls unser Apotheker die Cercarien-Creme endlich zustande gebracht haben sollte (sonst mache ich sie selber), berichte ich wieder.

Liebe Grüße

Irmel


----------



## küka (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zerkarien im Schwimmteich*

Hallo alle zusammen,

lange Zeit ist in diesem Thema nichts geschrieben worden.

Wir haben seit 3 Jahren einen wunderschönen Schwimmteich, den alle eifrig nutzen. Vor 3 Tagen war mein Mann im Teich um den Boden abzusaugen, in der Nacht danach war er plötzlich total zerstochen und hatte starken Juckreiz. Erst haben wir an einen Katzenfloh gedacht, weil sich unser Strommer ständig kratzt. Nun habe ich im Internet gesucht und bin auf Zerkarien gestoßen. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen und hat die Mistviecher wieder losgekriegt. Wir sind total deprimiert  und denken nun schon über einen Pool nach. Schade um die ganze Arbeit. Nun ist endlich das Wasser klar und wir können nicht mehr baden. Wie soll ich das den Kindern beibringen? 

Liebe Grüße 
Katrin


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zerkarien im Schwimmteich*

Servus Katrin

Ich glaub wir hatten noch nicht das Vergnügen und deshalb erstmal

Herzlich Willkommen  

Jetzt macht Euch nicht so einen Kopf  


habt Ihr überhaupt schon einmal __ Enten am Teich gehabt
kann der Ausschlages mit dem Juckreiz auch andere Ursachen haben > Allergie

Wir hatten auch einen Schwimmteich mit den von Irmel vergleichbar, allerdings mit 30 Goldorfen, hatten auch Enten am Teich und sind nicht von diesen Zerkarien befallen gewesen. Wir hatten aber fast keine __ Schnecken im Teich  , zumindest sind sie mir nie aufgefallen :? 

Was wir allerdings nach dem Schwimmen immer gemacht haben: abgeduscht und gut abfrottiert.

Also es muß nicht immer so schlimm ausgehen wie bei Irmel :beeten .

Wobei es ja auch Lösungen gibt, wo man nicht gleich den Teich zum Pool umbaut oder gar zuschüttet.


----------



## küka (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zerkarien im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin mir nach mehreren Seiten Studium (z.B. Wikipedia - Badedermatitis) sicher das es Zerkarien sind. Mein Sohn war gestern im Teich und ist heute mit den gleichen Stichen aufgewacht. Wahrscheinlich haben nicht alle __ Enten Zerkarien, da es bei uns die ersten 2 Jahre auch keine Probleme gab.

Ich fische jetzt fleißig __ Schnecken, obwohl im Teich nicht mehr als in den Vorjahren sind. 

Verwunderlich ist, das es für die Zerkarien keinen einzigen Freßfeind :hai gibt. Das kommt doch sonst in der Natur eher selten vor. 

Mich würde interessieren, ob Irmel das Problem in den Griff bekommen hat. Dort ist der Befall ja schon 2 Jahre her.

Sonnige Grüße und das mit dem zuschütten war nicht ernst gemeint 
Katrin


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zerkarien im Schwimmteich*

Servus Katrin

Das heißt ihr habt __ Enten am Teich gehabt  


> Mich würde interessieren, ob Irmel das Problem in den Griff bekommen hat. Dort ist der Befall ja schon 2 Jahre her.


Mich würde es ebenfalls interessieren was aus dem Schwimmteich geworden ist


----------



## küka (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zerkarien im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin deprimiert und verdrücke mich erst mal eine Woche in den Urlaub, damit ich das Drama nicht mit angucken muss. Danach werde ich mich vorsichtig bis zu den Knie reinwagen und schauen ob was passiert.

Liebe Grüße
Katrin


----------

